# Failed CGC SPECTACULARLY!



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I wonder if there can be an award for failing every single test item on the CGC? Because Dulcie would have that beast nailed down cold! haha

To be honest, I knew that she was not likely to pass the CGC test because with various things going on in my life, I haven't been able to work with her as much as we needed. She is still thrumming with puppy energy, too, and with the extreme cold it has been very hard to get out for enough exercise.

So I went for the testing with low expectations - I figured, she would get through most of it (she knows all the skills and is often really good at performing them very well!), but I figured the brushing one or something else would have her getting up and trying to play with the tester because this has always been her biggest challenge (staying calm and focused and not trying to engage in play while "working" so to speak).

The testing day (Sunday) was frigidly cold. So cold that I cannot walk outside for 100 yards before my arthritic hands are dead white and numb. I knew I needed to exercise DUlcie well before the test, but I simply couldn't make myself do it. On our usual outing the afternoon before, I became so chilled that I could not warm up for the rest of the night.

Anyway! we went anyway, since the testing was with just one other little dog and owner pair and had been rescheduled so that they could get it done. SO I didn't want to let them down.

Dulcie was calmly sitting for all the preamble and I thought Hey! She might just pull this off!

But as soon as the test began, her tail started wagging and I saw that little poodle dance she does when trying to hold her stand in place and I knew....lol

SO, she did complete all her skills but she also danced around a bit right at the end of each one and so failed. Incredibly, even the separation skill (which isn't normally a major challenge for her) was for the first time a big fail! She whimpered, she whined, she even barked! Oh Dulcie! 

I am happy to report that the other dog and owner did great and passed!

The truth is, I knew Dulcie was not really ready to have a CGC and I am in fact kind of encouraged that the test was rigorous enough to show this result. We will try again in a few weeks and hopefully I will have had much more training time with her. However, I am OK with this for now because when she does earn her CGC, I want it to be that she really IS reliable in all the skills.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, I'm sorry she didn't pass this time. You have an excellent attitude about it, though. It sounds like next time you take it, as long as she's well-exercised first, you'll pass with flying colors


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks, zooeysmom! 

Haha, the funniest FAIL was in the recall part. The sit, down and then down stay while you walk away 20 yards or whatever and then go back and then tell her to wait and then you go away again and then call the dog? Yes, this is one that Dulcie has always led the class in - perfect every time in class! 

At the testing, she did all the steps beautifully as usual until the recall. I stopped at the posted place and called her and up she leapt, running towards me eagerly -- and right on by me as she galloped another 20 yards to leap up on the tester! OH my! HAHA In her defense, Dulcie has learned (unfortunately) that it is OK to leap up on the tester/instructor because the instructor has actually encouraged and rewarded her for doing this in the past! That is my one complaint about an otherwise excellent instructor. From early days with classes (we have taken three courses with her), she loved on DUlcie a lot and she would actually ask her to jump up on her. I probably should have said please don't do that - but I thought well she is the instructor. oops. Lesson learned!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love your attitude - and it was good practice for both of you, no doubt. It sounds as if Dulcie was bouncing with joie de vivre, and it is hard not to smile at a happy poodle!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

nifty said:


> At the testing, she did all the steps beautifully as usual until the recall. I stopped at the posted place and called her and up she leapt, running towards me eagerly -- and right on by me as she galloped another 20 yards to leap up on the tester! OH my! HAHA


I can't stop laughing picturing this! I hope your instructor has learned her lesson


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh well, better luck on the next try.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Congratulations! You flunked but you learned in the process.

Ari is taking her CGC test on February 6 and she may well join your Dulcie and MiniPoo's Dakota in holding an illustrious CGC-F title.

_Official CGC-F ribbon:_









I'm sure that your re-do will go better with a little more training beforehand and some more exercise for Dulcie. I love to read you smiling about the fail and thinking about how to improve next time rather than dwelling on it negatively. Sometimes those puppy crazies just take over!

Dulcie CGC-F has a nice ring to it, no? :rofl:


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I can feel your pain. I tried the CGC with Dakota when he was 8 months last September. I could not get him to pay attention to me. He walked with his nose on the ground. Then he marked the ground in front of the tester, an automatic DQ.

I plan to take him to an 8-week obedience class in March and take the CGC test at the end. Dakota was neutered in October and is better at listening to me. He should pass next time.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

There is probably one day a week when I think Buck would pass it. I'm sure Dulcie will get it next time.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I say good for you for trying!


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm sorry she didn't pass but you DO have a great attitude about it! At least she knew all the skills needed, hopefully you two will get it next time. I also want to take a dab at the CGC just to see show Mira does. I'm pretty sure she'll fail at the meeting part- she goes nuts over any dog she sees!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Aw! Dulcie was just too full of energy. I am sure she will do well next time. i want to try the test with Axel, and know our only hope will be to get him good and worn out beforehand . 

He LOVEs other dogs and calm greetings are difficult.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, my.......it sounds suspiciously like Iris and Dulcie had a conversation and Iris coached her on how to embarrass Mommy while failing with a certain flair. 

We had similar results first time around.....much to the entertainment of others in the room.

No worries, Dulcie will nail it next time around.

Viking Queen


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh goodness! She sounds like she was full of Poodle goodness! Congrats on the try and I know you will do it next time. Dulcie is such a good girl! Then its on to the CGCA title!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I sympathise! It's definitely hard if she's full of energy. You'll get it next time and you certainly have the right attitude.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks for making me smile. if there were a joie-de-vivre award, i am sure dulcie would be an a+. (actually, i think the instructor sent a secret signal to dulcie to run up to her because she wants you to keep bringing dulcie back to class!)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww that is too bad, but you certainly have a great attitude about it and I think that if one is going to fail such a thing one should do it spectacularly! I've had some epic fails with Lily and we've dusted ourselves off and recovered for the next try.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

- meh - I don't blame her.

I turn into something less than a good citizen in this weather too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Like it is said "Every failure is an opportunity to learn" She will learn!
Good luck on your next try............ she'll pass with flying colors I'm sure!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I love your attitude and I am quite certain it's because of that...that Dulcie is such a happy-go-lucky dog. I certainly wouldn't look at this as a failure. Being happy and dancy just shows me something really valuable. She's young and will get her skills refined in due course.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

You have the right attitude to look on this failed test as a learning experience. Having been involved in many CGC tests as a helper, I have one other comment to make... and that is that you HONESTLY failed. I got so sick and tired of seeing people try to cheat their way through the test that I really appreciate people who are honest, even when they fail. You didn't try to cover a prong collar with a bandana, or argue that your dog really did sit or down, or laugh off your dog's attempted snap at another dog. Yes, I sing my praises to an honest handler with an exuberant poodle, and wish you the best of luck on your next test.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Nifty, it sounds like Dulcie had a great time. She seems like such a happy poodle. I have one of those 

I feel you about the hands and the cold problem. No matter what I do, my hands go and it's game over. I am going to try these Grabber Hand Warmers - Pair | ****'S Sporting Goods 

pr


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

I appreciate your good humor about this--Dipper and I may be in the same boat soon! We'll see how he does.


----------

